# A big TC welcome to...



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

PEANUTS!

Pretty sure Peanuts is a he seeing as he hurled abuse at me all the way home but time will tell for sure! Already given me a nice, hard bite. He's now in the spare cage in the living room, waiting for next month when he can meet Woodstock! So excited to make friends and see what his little personality is like!  :tiel5:

Anyone tell me anything about him from these pics? Splits, mutations etc.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new edition 
(S)he is just pure adorable
She is also a pearl! If she was a male then he would lose his pearls at his first molt but females keep them
I have know clue how to identify splits on pearls-sorry:blush:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool! I love getting new birds! 

All I can tell you is Peanuts is pearled, if Peanuts is a cock, loses the pearls, if hen, keeps the pearls


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks guys  I hope Peanuts is a female then or I'm going to have 2 very similar looking tiels...!
I didn't know if it was cinnamon pearl or just normal - I've never seen a cinammon :lol: But normal pearl it is!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome Peanuts! Beautiful looking cockatiel! My Stewie gave me a good bite the first day he was home, too - maybe it's a welcome home thing


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww well peanuts such a cuite


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Peanuts doesn't really look cinnamon to me, just normal pearled


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> Peanuts doesn't really look cinnamon to me, just normal pearled


Fair enough, I'll keep my fingers crossed it's a she then! I'd like something different for once! :lol:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats!
My Hank is a normal female pearl
Peanuts reminds me of Hank when I got her except Hank is a bit lighter

Peanuts is so adorable! I can't wait for more updates/pictures


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I didn't know if it was cinnamon pearl or just normal - I've never seen a cinammon But normal pearl it is!


This is what a cinnamon pearl looks like








As you can see! Her body looks more of light grey then a dark grey


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Gorgeous? How old? Enjoy


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

What is the pink beak about? Just a juvenile thing or will that stay?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Many mutations have pink beaks. Infact i think only normal greys have grey beaks!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> Gorgeous? How old? Enjoy


Recently weaned so I don't know how old that makes him/her


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Probably only 2-3 months old then. Around 8 months old you should get a good idea of whether it's a boy or a girl


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww what a cutie , Peanuts looks like a normal pearl with a whiteface split the white edge around the cheek patch is a hint .


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

she/or he is just too cute!!









Congrats on finally having your new baby home, and welcome home Peanuts!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Peanuts, welcome! 

He sounds fiesty! Is there barring under his tail? From those pics the tail looks quite solid yellow so you _could_ have a male, but time will tell... I'm guessing he's only very young. Very cute!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> Infact i think only normal greys have grey beaks!


Normal greys, and normal whitefaces. Henry's beak is very grey.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats on your SUPER ADORABLE new addition!! I love pearls.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Normal greys, and normal whitefaces. Henry's beak is very grey.


hm interesting. so the 'normals' have grey beaks


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Pearls can have a grey beak, too -- Astrid does. But it isn't super dark. Gypsy (cinnamon) also has a greyish beak.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco's beak is sort of part grey, too. Like, it has a darker stripe down the front. You can sort of see it in my signature but not well. She's split to pied so I'm assuming it's the pied gene's influence.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the poor wee beastie is traumatised! lol. Sat on the bottom the cage and won't move except to eat and drink! Think it'll be a few more days before I can start making friends. 
Peanuts has a white bit on his head either side of where the crest would lay when it's flat down, what is that?


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

So beautiful! I love pearls they just look so neat! Congrats!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

A few more pictures today  I can't see any obvious large amounts of grey on the tips of the tail feathers so now I'm leaning towards female?! Argh, confused! Anyway, Peanuts is now moving around and not pretending to be invisible anymore! So must be happier already 

The white patches behind the crest... Any ideas?









Sneaking closer









Gorgeous wings!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

With pearls you won't know until s/he molts unless you do a DNA test. The tail feathers really don't matter at that age


I learned that the hard way 
Hence my female pearl named Hank

You can go by behavior but Hank wolf whistles so it never did me any good


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

White/yellow patches on the back of the head are called 'tick-marks' and mean the bird carries the pied gene but is not visual (split to pied).


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry for so many updates but I'm so excited and none of my Facebook friends care that much :lol:
Started working with Peanuts today and it would seem I have a much nicer baby than Woodstock was! There was a lot of wings-up-and-screaming but no drawing blood (even through leather gloves like Woody managed!) which makes me happy as her (still keep changing between the two! Argh, the tension!) first instinct isn't to bite 
Here are some better pics of beautiful Nuts!










First time ever being handled!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my! she is stunning


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So glad for you that it's going well! She's beautiful, and looks a lot like my Coco! 
Never apologize for "too many" updates!! We are as crazy about 'tiels as you!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

S/he is beautiful!!


----------

